
Think Video on Your Phone Is Slow? It’s Not Your Imagination - arunmib
https://www.wired.com/story/video-phone-slow-not-your-imagination/
======
RandomGuyDTB
This has never been a secret. Even in television advertisements for plans like
these the fine text says video is limited to DVD-quality (480p).

